# Herters Duck Calling Record



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

How many still have one of these ???I was going through a bunch of old records that have been around in out family since the 1930's,,I found this one I got for Christmas in the 1950's,,I figured it was long gone my sister hid it from me after I received it ,,she hated me practicing calling ducks,,,,I don't even have anything to play it on any more,,,I was hid in with some Bennie Goodman records I never would have looked in there for it ,,Mystery solved


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats pretty cool - I would love to hear it! I figured they just used deeks back then.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahhh I remember those call records.had a few besides duck.cuyote was one.if you can find any players for this I can fix them.there was a record payer called came caller or simular name as that.And it was for in woods use and ran off batteries.I fix them for other sports shops back then.if I had your record I can dupe it to either a cassette or CD as I got all that is needed for doing so.hey while you got those older 78 records you got a song called ( When Veronica Plays On Her Harmonica ) in there.any others as Beatrice Kay singing any song like ( Hooray Hooray I'm Going away ) LOL i got lot old songs from back there.Al jolson and up to Elvis Prestely then there a few after that but not many.just somethinmg as 3,000 songs I took off records like you got.till 45s ran off.then off cassettes.even old radio shows.Lot them.Lone Ranger rides again A'mos and Andy,LOL you name it I bet I got it that is if I can find it.LOL


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

When I was a kid 40 years ago my dad had an penn woods turkey record he use to pratice to. It was the bigger record I think they called them 65's not sure! After reading this I'm gonna call him and make sure he still has it! It was awesome to listen to as a toddler!


----------

